# Fuming with Ammonia on beech



## Hickfrosty (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and i have a question on fuming beech with ammonia. Ive seen it done with oak and it looks really neat. I want to give it a try on some beech because i have a beech gun stock that needs refinishing. So before i go ahead and fume the stock and possibly destroy it, i would like to know if anyone has any pictures or a link to somewhere where i can see what it would look like on the beech.

Rick


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forums. :thumbsup: 
Your best bet might be to get a sample of beech and experiment before you commit your project. Beech has a high tannin content so you should get some color change but I can't give any experienced advice. :no: Good luck and post some pics of your results.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Would not beech be a rather unusual wood for a gun stock?

G


----------



## Hickfrosty (Oct 20, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> Would not beech be a rather unusual wood for a gun stock?
> 
> G


No, actually. The russians used beech for most of their production rifles before, durring and after ww2. The Mosin Nagant rifle is one of the most heavely produced rifles in history. Most all had a stock of beech or walnut depending on country of production. Mine for instance is Rusian, so it has a beech stock.


----------

